# Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?



## djoerni (24. Januar 2006)

Moin moin!

wir wollen am wochenende unsere mädels mit ner leckeren bouilliabaisse überraschen. nun meine frage: hat jemand ein gutes rezept, welches ohne vorheriges abkochen der gräten auskommt? haben nämlich nicht ganz so viel zeit. höchstens so 1,5 stunden. für die rouille habe ich ein rezept aber eben für ne bouilliabaisse ohne frischen fond nicht. geht da auch fertiger fond? oder  versaut mir das die suppe? bin für alle antworten dankbar!

gruß djoerni


----------



## schomi (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*

Hallo,

es gibt auch fertige Fischfonds zu kaufen in Fischgeschäften oder Feinkost- Geschäften.
Ich glaube nicht, dass die fertigen Fonds dir die Bouilliabaisse versauen.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*

Der Geschmack der (Original)Bouillabaisse kommt gerade vom Kochen der Fische, Muscheln und Krustentiere am Stück.

Wichtig sind dabei auch die sogenannten "Bouillabaissefische"; das sind sonst kommerziell eher uninteressante Felsenfische, die eher eine gute Brühe als viel Fleisch liefern.

Eine originale Bouillabaisse zu machen ist immer ein enormer Zeitaufwand, der sich letztlich nur dann lohnt, wenn man auch die entsprechenden Zutaten (Fische) bekommen kann.

Ein "Fischeintopf" nach Bouillabaisseart ist schneller und einfacher zu zu bereiten, hier kann man auch gut einen fertigen Fischfond verwenden.

Wobei anzumerken dass ein Fischfond innerhalb 20 Minuten gekocht ist, und auch sehr gut eingefroren werden kann.

Statt also Gräten etc. als Abfall zu sehen, lohnt es sich diese zu sammeln (frosten) und dann eine größere Menge Fond auf einmal zu kochen.


----------



## djoerni (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*

danke euch beiden. 
@thomas
sag mal hast du evtl. ein basisrezept für nen vernünftigen fond? habe mich mal durch verschiedene bücher gelesen. da steht aber nur gräten, köpfe ohne kiemen, zwiebeln und gewürze zusammen aufkochen und immer den schaum abschöpfen. oder falls wir das doch nur nach bouilliabaisseart machen wollen, dann nur den fond mit muscheln, fisch und krustentieren aufkochen oder hast du noch ne feinheit auf die man achten sollte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*

Alles Fischreste (Haut, Köpfe, Gräten etc. natürlich keine Innereien) einfrosten bis man so ca. 5 Kilo hat.

Einen (mindestens) 10 - Liter Topf nehmen, die gefrosteten Fischreste rein, mit 5 Liter Wasser auffüllen. Dazu etwas kleingeschnittene Zwiebel, Lauch, Sellerie und wers mag Fenchel.

Das Ganze aufkochen, dabei den entstehenden Schaum (kurz vor dem Aufkochen) abschöpfen, das ganze ca. 20 Minuten ganz leicht kochen lassen.

Durch ein möglichst feines Sieb passieren.

Dann das ganze über Nacht im Kühlschrank stehen lassen, dann setzen sich die ganzen Trübstoffe ab. 

Dann die klare Brühe oben vorsichtig in einen Topf umgiessen und reduzieren.

Das gleiche machst Du mit der trüben Brühe.

Dann kannst Du den Fond z. B. in Eiswürfelbehälter geben und frosten, nacher rausdrücken und in einem Gefrierbeutel aubewahren.

Aus dem klaren Fond kannst Du dann klare Suppen machen unter Zugabe entsprechender Gewürze, aus dem trüben gebundene Sossen. 

Wegen dem reduzieren gebe ich auch vorher nicht viel an Gewürzen und vor allem kein Salz dazu, da durc hasd einkochen nacher dann der Fond überwürzt/versalzen sein könnte, das alles also erst bei der endgültigen Zubereitung dazu geben.


----------



## djoerni (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*

danke dir. werde mal mit meinen jungs abschnacken ob sie sich dem gewachsen fühlen oder nicht. werde dann mal berichten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*

Mach mal)


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*



			
				djoerni schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat jemand ein gutes rezept, welches ohne vorheriges abkochen der gräten auskommt? ...


 
Abkochen sagst Du?! Klingt mehr nach Präparieren oder Sezieren als nach Kochen. Na, gut! 

Die schlechte Nachricht: Also beim Kochen führen Abkürzungen meistens in die Sackgasse! Wenn's gut werden soll, muss man sich schon die ganze Mühe machen. Sonst taugt's nichts! (Wieviel Leute wollten mir schon eine simple Mousse au Chocolat oder eine Sauce Hollandaise ohne Wasserbad schmackhaft machen - pfuuääch!!!!)

Die gute Nachricht: Du kannst das machen, wann immer Du willst, am Tag vorher, oder drei Monate vorher, dann einfrieren... Und wenn Du den Fond erst mal hast, dann dauert's tatsächlich weniger als die von Dir gewünschten 1 1/2 Stunden.

Von den gekauften Fonds kann ich mittlerweile nur abraten - LaCroix benutzt inzwischen für alle Fonds Geschmacksverstärker!


----------



## Acipenser (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie Bouilliabaisse kochen?*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst das machen, wann immer Du willst, am Tag vorher, oder drei Monate vorher, dann einfrieren... Und wenn Du den Fond erst mal hast, dann dauert's tatsächlich weniger als die von Dir gewünschten 1 1/2 Stunden.
> 
> Von den gekauften Fonds kann ich mittlerweile nur abraten - LaCroix benutzt inzwischen für alle Fonds Geschmacksverstärker!



Ich habe den heißen Fonds in Gläser gefüllt, Deckel drauf und hält im Kühlschrank sehr lange (mein Kühlschrank ist allerdings auch wirklich auf kalt eingestellt).

Zum Thema Geschmacksverstärker: schaut Euch mal die Inhaltsstoffe der Gewürzmischungen an, die ja in immer größerem Umfang angeboten werden. Man bekommt fast nichts mehr ohne. Wo es nur geht nehme ich die Gewürze am Stück und mörser es selbst. Asiatisches 5-Gewürze-Pulver, Curry etc nehme ich nicht mehr. Dafür habe ich dann auch Abwechslung in meinen Mischungen.

Gruß

Acipenser


----------

